# "Hauls To The Wall"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]
*
*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check us out on *Facebook
*
We've been running wide open and at a feverish pace of late which finds me a touch behind on reporting. All approaches have been producing great for guests from wading with live bait to boat fishing to airboat fishing. Water levels have been widely fluctuating over the full moon cycle and we also had a 3" rainfall in about an hour here locally followed by another 3/4" accumulation a few days earlier. That has flushed the bayous and drains pushing freshwater into the bays. Our guides have been focusing on structure centered in the best available water concentrations from here to Mesquite Bay. Mid-bay reefs, West Shore, and South shorelines in SAB have been holding best Trout numbers. 4,000 plus folks follow us on* Instagram*

Tide movement or lack there of has been an issue that we've had to deal with. There's been a lot of fast and furious bites and then fizzling into slack tide. That will put you on the throttle or in a camp out until the water starts moving again. That's the way it is these days so pick your approach. Catch our videos on* Youtube*

We've got a lot of fishing up coming and things are just shaping up very well this season. Of course we'll have our eye on the tropics. The big rains we had were surely needed, we'd just like to have less accumulation and more frequency...LOL. Have a great week.
*
Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog
*
September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------

